# GD Library wird nicht gezogen



## switchy (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe php auf meinem Suse Server wie folgt combiliert:

checking for OpenSSL version... >= 0.9.6
checking for CRYPTO_free in -lcrypto... (cached) yes
checking for SSL_CTX_set_ssl_version in -lssl... (cached) yes
checking for GD support... yes
checking for the location of libjpeg... /usr/lib
checking for the location of libpng... /usr/lib
checking for the location of libXpm... /usr/lib
checking for FreeType 1.x support... no
checking for FreeType 2... /usr/lib
checking for T1lib support... /usr/src/t1lib-5.0.2
checking whether to enable truetype string function in GD... yes
checking whether to enable JIS-mapped Japanese font support in GD... yes
checking for jpeg_read_header in -ljpeg... (cached) yes
checking for png_write_image in -lpng... (cached) yes
checking for XpmFreeXpmImage in -lXpm... (cached) yes
checking for FT_New_Face in -lfreetype... (cached) yes
checking for T1_StrError in -lt1... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageString16 in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImagePaletteCopy in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreateFromPng in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreateFromGif in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageGif in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageWBMP in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreateFromJpeg in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreateFromXpm in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreateFromGd2 in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreateTrueColor in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageSetTile in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageEllipse in -lgd... no
checking for gdImageSetBrush in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageStringTTF in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageStringFT in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageStringFTEx in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageColorClosestHWB in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageColorResolve in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageGifCtx in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdCacheCreate in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdFontCacheShutdown in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdFreeFontCache in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdFontCacheMutexSetup in -lgd... no
checking for gdNewDynamicCtxEx in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for gdImageCreate in -lgd... (cached) yes
checking for GNU gettext support... yes
checking for bindtextdomain in -lintl... (cached) no
checking for bindtextdomain in -lc... (cached) yes
checking for ngettext in -lc... (cached) yes
checking for dngettext in -lc... (cached) yes
checking for dcngettext in -lc... (cached) yes
checking for bind_textdomain_codeset in -lc... (cached) yes
checking for GNU MP support... no
checking whether to enable hash support... yes
checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no
checking size of short... (cached) 2
checking size of int... (cached) 4
checking size of long... (cached) 4
checking size of long long... (cached) 8
checking for iconv support... yes
checking for iconv... (cached) yes
checking if iconv is glibc's... yes
checking if iconv supports errno... yes
checking if your cpp allows macro usage in include lines... yes
checking for IMAP support... no
checking for IMAP Kerberos support... no
checking for IMAP SSL support... no
checking for InterBase support... no
checking whether to enable JavaScript Object Serialization support... yes
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for LDAP support... yes
checking for LDAP Cyrus SASL support... no
checking for 3 arg ldap_set_rebind_proc... (cached) yes
checking for ldap_parse_result... (cached) yes
checking for ldap_parse_reference... (cached) yes
checking for ldap_start_tls_s... (cached) yes
checking for ldap_bind_s... (cached) yes
checking whether to enable multibyte string support... yes
checking whether to enable multibyte regex support... yes

Meine php.ini enthält die Zeilen:

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
; Paths and Directories ;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

extension_dir = "/usr/src/php-5.2.3/ext"

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
; Dynamic Extensions ;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

extension=gd.so


Bekomme die GD Library einfach nicht geladen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo der Fehler liegt?


----------



## switchy (21. Juli 2008)

Die configure Optionen sehen wie folgt aus:

./configure --prefix=/usr/local/apache2 --enable-so --datadir=/srv/www --enable-rewrite --enable-calendar --with-zlib --with-gettext --enable-force-cgi-redirect --with-included-apr

--------------------------------------------------------------------

./configure --with-apx2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --enable-ftp --enable-mbstring --enable-memory-limit --enable-track-vars --with-dom --enable-sockets --enable-wddx --with-xmlrpc --enable-xslt --with-xsl --with-zlib-dir=/usr/local/include --with-expat-dir=/usr/local --with-iconv --with-mysql --with-gd=/usr/local/gd-2.0.35 --with-ldap --with-openssl=/usr/local --enable-gd-imgstrttf --enable-gd-jis-conv --enable-gd-native-ttf --with-jpeg-dir=/usr/lib --with-png-dir=/usr/lib --with-freetype-dir=/usr/lib --with-t1lib=/usr/src/t1lib-5.0.2 --with-xpm-dir=/usr/lib --with-db --enable-calendar --with-curl --with-bz2 --with-gettext --enable-exif --with-idn --with-iconv --with-_lib=lib


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich schiebe das mal ins Webserver-Forum, vielleicht kennt sich ja dort jemand mit aus.


----------

